# Cowle's Creek



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Creek was super clear saturday but managed this nice buck on black bead head wolly bugger.

 
 

This rain should help things. There were about 15 or more in a hole I was fishing, but after i caught this one, they shut off!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

SSSHHh, you shouldnt name names. tomorrow that stream will be loaded with mouth breathers all snagging those fish.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Well if they trespass onto the property I caught them on the owner's aim is mighty good. So's his son's who lives next door.

Plenty of fish in the creek anyway. Hope others can catch em from public areas.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice jOb Bobby!!!!!!

Frank


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Frank. How you coming with the fly fishing?


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice fish Bobby. 

"Mouth Breathers"? hahhhhh


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's a well known one anyway, cause it's in the state park......nice fish! The bucket sitting meat hunters are all over that area already anyway!

Hit up the rock, and hooked one the other day! You got it good on the east side!


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

bobby said:


> Well if they trespass onto the property I caught them on the owner's aim is mighty good. So's his son's who lives next door.
> 
> Plenty of fish in the creek anyway. Hope others can catch em from public areas.


So this guy is gonna spend 10 years in prison for somebody fishing on his property????? And by the way NOBODY got the right to kill anybody for trespassing. In fact the fisherman would probably get off easier killing the home owner in a self defense suit. All the guy had to do is ask a trespassor to leave... What kinda of Puss would pull a gun on a guy with a fishing pole?


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Good looking fish...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Dogsled said:


> So this guy is gonna spend 10 years in prison for somebody fishing on his property????? And by the way NOBODY got the right to kill anybody for trespassing. In fact the fisherman would probably get off easier killing the home owner in a self defense suit. All the guy had to do is ask a trespassor to leave... What kinda of Puss would pull a gun on a guy with a fishing pole?


Had it done to me twice. Once out in the woods of PA and another in Ohio. Thing was I don't know if I was truly trespassing as I seen no houses nor signs around. Both of them came walking out of the woods. The last one who came after me I thought for sure was going to plug me. Waving a big old shotgun around and asking why I didn't see the signs ( I checked there were none). 

Now my buddy has a CC permit and I don't really worry.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

fishing pole said:


> Had it done to me twice. Once out in the woods of PA and another in Ohio. Thing was I don't know if I was truly trespassing as I seen no houses nor signs around. Both of them came walking out of the woods. The last one who came after me I thought for sure was going to plug me. Waving a big old shotgun around and asking why I didn't see the signs ( I checked there were none).
> 
> Now my buddy has a CC permit and I don't really worry.


guess instead of pulling a gun on a guy with a fishing pole they just pulled it on fishing pole himself!!! haha!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

pulling a gun on someone is a really, really dumb move. unless, of course youre being threatened.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Yeah I would agree. But we have to think of the IQ of these people and then the fact that they are yielding a gun. I know we have some "macho" guys on here who say "if someone pulls a gun on me I'd.....". It's a lot different when its done. Growing up in the hood I had been exposed to this type of thing (mainly knives) but when a gun is pulled things change into "yes sir, no sir" real quick. You just never know anymore. 

BTW I always respect "no trespassing" signs. The two times this happened there was nothing in site. For all I know they could have been BSing. My buddy has been back to the PA area nad says that guy has more signs then a sunday newspaper now but they only show up as you wade upstream. There is no other access there.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

may sound ignorant, but where is Cowle creek?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

TPfisher said:


> may sound ignorant, but where is Cowle creek?


"it did"...Buddy look it up on a internet map iam sure your PC will help you with that problem or by Nagys book hes great about pointing out access ..lol...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> may sound ignorant, but where is Cowle creek?


Cowles Creek is in Geneva State Park or Geneva-on-the-Lake State Park.


----------



## Dogsled (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the location Lewzer...bobby got some farmer shooting somebody in a state park? 

SH007 I'll bet you that place is overrun now that the 'BIG SECRET SPOT' has been uncovered... A guy catches one friggin fish and (Bobby who is hallucinating about some farmer shooting someone in a state park).....Well I got a fish on the chagrin....I know I shouldn't give it away but i'm sure it'll be swamped......

man you guys are in need of an optional hobby if you think saying the name of a creek is a big secret.

There are a billion sites on the internet about fishing in the same area you're talking about....nobody gives a rats ass about the name......gimme Longitude & Latitude so I can plunk you in the head with a fly and MAYBE...just MAYBE there will be 2 additional guys there from this post.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Dogsled said:


> SH007 I'll bet you that place is overrun now that the 'BIG SECRET SPOT' has been uncovered... A guy catches one friggin fish and (Bobby who is hallucinating about some farmer shooting someone in a state park).....Well I got a fish on the chagrin....I know I shouldn't give it away but i'm sure it'll be swamped......
> 
> man you guys are in need of an optional hobby if you think saying the name of a creek is a big secret.
> 
> There are a billion sites on the internet about fishing in the same area you're talking about....nobody gives a rats ass about the name......gimme Longitude & Latitude so I can plunk you in the head with a fly and MAYBE...just MAYBE there will be 2 additional guys there from this post.



your post is entirely wrong. I, and many of us have seen this happen to smaller streams. these ditches get hot spotted on here, then _literally_ the next day there were 5 times the people on them than there usually are. it happens. and everyone knows this, which is why on many forums hot spotting will get you banned. its terrible form. stating a large river is one thing, but mentioning a tiny ditch like Cowles is something else entirely. 

my favorite small stream which I fished every sunday was hot spotted. when I fished it, there was about 10 guys I would see every week. many of them I got to know by name. on a saturday evening unbeknown to me it was hot spotted here. but I get there sunday, and there must have been over a hundred people crowding this small stream. it was ridiculous. later that evening I read OGF and found the thread where someone hots potted it. the stream has never been the same since. 

yeah, it does damage to fishing places in a large way.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

4, 3, 2 . . . . . .


----------

